# Teacup's thoughts & Kali's statements



## TK Bunnies (Jul 12, 2007)

[align=left]Teacup: "Today has been interesting. I've been getting lotts of treats lately!!:agreeBut yet I still can keep my trim figure!! (Unlike my freind Kali. *hahahah*) I'm starting to think that Bud's never coming back. To cheer up,Kaliand Ishare stories and think up ways to be bad. So far or list consists of...[/align]

 [align=left]destroying carpet[/align]
 [align=left]eating vaccum cleaner cords[/align]
 [align=left]eatting my huge freinds bed[/align]
[align=center]So you can see I'm a very busy bunny."
[/align]

[align=left]*Here are some bunny facts about Teacup...*[/align]

[align=left]*Age: 6 yr.*
[/align]

[align=left]*Birthday: March 28th*
[/align]

[align=left]*Breed/coloration: Mini Rex-Opal*[/align]
[line]






[align=left]Kali: " Today I got to play tag with the big person! I won. (Of Corse). I think Teacup got more treats then I did today, so I chased her around the room. It made me feel better. I think that my brother Bud is dead. He's not anywhere. It's really worring Teacup. Teacup is sort of strange she's soooooo clean. After every meal it's wash, wash, wash! Then she makes me wash her!!:faint:I mean I'm a busy rabbit; I've got things to do!"[/align]



[align=left]Here are some facts about Kali...[/align]

[align=left]Age: 4 yr.[/align]

[align=left]Birthday: Unknow[/align]

[align=left]Breed/Coloration: Rex -and possibly fawn[/align]
[line]






[align=left]ME: "The buns were very busy this morning. After I woke up I got a visit from Teacup.This really worried Kali. She thought I might be giving Teacup treats without her!!Kali was fairly freindly today. Teacup alot more so.Teacy (aka: Teacup)spent alot of time sucking up to Kali, who seemed to have decided that Teacup was get more treats then her. But once Kali decided that Teacup had been berated anough they went to the scared bunny spot (a corner of my room) and Teacup got washed, then they floped out next to each other.I played tag with Kaliand she won; this was before the grooming."[/align]





[align=left]-TK[/align]

[align=left]-Kali[/align]

[align=left]-Teacup[/align]
[line]



Edited: beacuse the pics took up to much room, and were too big to see right.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 16, 2007)

Teacup: "The big person hasn't been around much this weekend. We've taken advantage of that! Kali has eaten part of the bed, and wizzed on the pillow. I keep telling her even if she doesn't think she needs to go; you should always go before you work!"

-Teacup


[line]


Kali: "The human in my room has been out of the room a lot lately. I think that she's going some where with out us:grumpy:! *hmph* So with all the extra time Teacup and i have around the house we've taken some time to work on eatting the pillows on the beds. *he he hehe he* I work a bit to long on the big pillow, and whn I'm working i forget to take bathroom brakes. I leak just a bit on the pillow, but was able to get to the litter box in time to let the rest out."

-Kali


[line]


ME: " I feel kind of bad. I haven't been around much this weekend. So I've been cuddling the buns alot. kali and Teacup have been attaching both the pillow on the beds!! On my bed Kali leak just a bit. It wasn't much, but it still needs a wash."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 18, 2007)

Teacup: ''Not much has happened at all lately. It's just cuddles and treats."

-Teacup


[line]


Kali: "I can't beleive what teacups saying!!:shock:Not much has happened are you kidding?!?!? i got picked up 3 times!!!!!! It's soooooo scary!! The people are so tall and when they pick you up your feet don't touch the ground its' like floating rabbits aren't meant to float!!:X

-Kali


[line]


ME: "I agree with Teacup, although kali thinks likewise. Not much has happened they've even not mucked up my pillows!"

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are some pics of the buns...



Teacup



Kali



Bud and Kali beforeBud died



Bud before he died



Teacup and Bud



Teacup



Kali



Teacup


----------



## Haley (Jul 18, 2007)

How did I miss this? Your babies are adorable and sound like are such characters! I am in love with rexes, they are so soft and beautiful. 

Cant wait to see more!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 18, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> How did I miss this? Your babies are adorable and sound like are such characters! I am in love with rexes, they are so soft and beautiful.
> 
> Cant wait to see more!



Teacup: ''Thank you. The people say that I'm good looking, but I haven't ever seen myself."

-Teacup


[line]


Kali: "I know that I'm a beautiful rabbit!The people say I'm full of myself, but I think they're just jealous."

-Kali

[line]

ME: "Thank you.I love Rexs! They have such great attitudes! They act like royalty! (Well they kind of are). I love there fur. I love to snuggle with Teacup because she has the softest fur. She is so sweet. Kali is sweet, but she's in charge so she doesn't have time to be friendly (unless you have treats)."

-TK


----------



## binkies (Jul 19, 2007)

Kali looks quite familiar! Phillip says so too.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 19, 2007)

Teacup: "The human just brought Kali and I a bunch of young carrots fresh from the garden :carrot (washed of corse). Yesterday it stormed so Kali and I got locked up in our cages!:XThe humans said it was for if we had a tornado. Other then that it was perrty normal around the room."

-Teacup

P.S. the humans fur is all hard and bummpy. It's really weird! It changes from day to day!!

[line]

Kali: "Yesterday it stormed so the people locked us up in part of the room. (Which was bad). Then they gave us treats pretending to be all nice. Teacup got lock up in her cage and I gotCHASED around the room!!:tantrum:FinallyI just gave in. But would you believe this; the storm only lasted about 15min!!!!! so much for sever thunderstorm.

-Kali

[line]

ME: "Kali is all mad at me beacuse there was suppose to be a storm and I had to chase her down and lock her in her cage. She doesn't like to be picked up..."


[line]


Kali: "DUH"


[line]


ME: *sigh* 

''I had just went out and pick them fresh carrots out of our garden. They love them!!Teacup got the big one and Kali got 3 of the little small ones. After finnishing hers she went and stole Teacup's. Which resulted in Kali getting most of the carrots and teacup getting chased around the room. They're bonded but when it comes to treats they're bitter enimies."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 21, 2007)

Teacup: ''The human that we share a room with wasgoneyesterday. Other then that it was fairly normal."

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "Normal?!?! Jezz Teacup must never be scared!! It was floor cleaning day. So the human and the big noisy box of *DEATH *came up and sucked up all hard work!! It _'cleaned'_ up all our...


carpet removal stuff 
space markers 
straw we dug out of our box 
soft squishy stuff that comes out the blankets 
bitts of cardboard we were eating
The big person moved allot of our stuff!! :X

-Kali

[line]

ME: "I was gone yesterday so the buns had my to themselves, which they took advantage of. I had to clean the floor this morning before our Harry Potter book came. which sacred the bunnies like it always does. They hate the vacuum!! (I hate it to, we really need a new one!!) Other then that it's been pretty plain."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 22, 2007)

Teacup: "As the day is still new not much has happened today. But Yesterday was GREAT!! Thewhole familycame up with a book and read y Kali and I. We got snuggled and groomed and we got abig bowl full treats. Oh the treats... yum... there was parsley, young carrots, radishes with there greens, andmint. No danilinos though. It was funI got groomed by my Mom and my Sister my Dad and even Kali!I had a great time."

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "Yesterday was good. The big people brought us a bowl full of treats. (yummy).They tried to groom me.:grumpy:I don't like that. But I got away. The girl lay done next to me and was nice and quiet. It was weird."

-Kali

[line]

ME: "I have a cold with a sore throatso when I got up this morning I went right down stairs to make a cup of tea (it helps my throat). So I didn't see much of the rabbits this morning. Yesterday though my family went up stairs to read the new Harry Potter book h the bunnies. We brought them a big salad. They loved that. i got to cuddle Teacup (she's gotten so much sweeter) and Kali even came and lay down touching me. She's starting to cuddle."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 23, 2007)

Teacup: "Sunday was exactly the same as Saturday. Treats, Harry Potter. And nothing hashappened today. I bet it'll be treats and Harry Potter again today. Mmmmmm I hope the people bring parsley!"

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "For once I agree with Teacup. It's been exactly the same. And there better be parsley"

-Kali

[line]

ME: "I think the buns said it all. And I will try to bring some parsley."

-TK


----------



## Haley (Jul 23, 2007)

We had just about the same weekend here! My bunnies were happy to have their slave lounging around the house all weekend reading HP 

And my bunnies love parsely. Yum yum!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 24, 2007)

Teacup: "Yesterday went as I perdicted. Harry Potter and cuddles, but no parsley, just dandilions.Ugg I'm really shedding!! You should see all the fur they pulled of me. Today's outragously hot!! the people were worried about us because of weird poops.So we got a blow full ofcold water and ice cubbes to coolus down. And rehydrat us.I'm just sooooooo thirsty. I can't stop drinking the cold fresh water. Well all this typing has made me tired (plus it's still really warm) so I'm done talkin'."

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "Yesterday was like the last 2 days harry Potter and people trying to brush me. One of the people have gotten more understandings, so I cuddled her. She didn't touch me though. :biggrin2:But she did do something UNFORGIVABLE, she promised us parsley and she didn't bring ANY!!!!!!!!:X"

-Kali

[line]

ME: "The buns pertty much said it all about yesterday. Except that I got both buns to flop out on each side of me. Yeah!!! other then that.I can't think of anything new that the buns hadn't said."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 25, 2007)

Teacup: "Nothing at all has happened today."

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: ''Yep you said it Teacup. Besides being CRAZY hot out. Nothing's happened."

-Kali

[line]

ME: "The buns said it all"

-TK


----------



## binkies (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh, poor bored babies. Mommy should find something fun for you to do!!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sweet buns! I especially liked your "big noisy box of DEATH" reference.. hahah Max would agree whole heartedly with that description!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 27, 2007)

Teacup: " It's been more interesting lately. But it's still really hot out. *yuck* My freind Kali gets hot really easilyso the people have been doing the best they can to keep us cool. It's been about normal. everyone's to hot and sluggish to want to anything. kali and I have been flopping around almost all the time. Now we have boltes full of ice to snuggle up to. They really cool a bunny down. Plus they roll really, really well so kali and I have been shuving them around the room. It's fun and refreshing!!"

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "If it gets any warmer I'm going to fry in my fur!! It's soooooooooooooooo hot.I hate it!:grumpy:But the people have been trying hard to keep us cool. Like Teacup said we got frozenwater bottles tolie on to cool off. We don't really lie on them but they sure are fun to play with!!"

-Kali

[line]

ME: ''Poor Kali she doesn't handle heat very well. I've been giveing them lots of stuff to help cool them down. Luckly it hasn't been very hot today. Actualy it's sort of cold today!But I still have the fans on full blast to keep it cold up in my room. Other then thatnot much has happened. It's just been todang hot to do anything."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 30, 2007)

Teacup: "The people were gone almost all weekend (not counting nights). We got our favorit yougurt treats and i got brushed. I'm really shedding *yuck*!!"

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: ''It's been sooooooooo hot lately. I bet the people were someplace cold with out us. *hmph* :grumpy:. I'm soooo sleepy I've been staying up late to sneek down the stairs while the people are sleeping and eat them carpet!! *hahahah*. I was spoted ounce though, but I didn't get in trouble."

-Kali

[line]

ME: ''We were gone most of the weekend. I don't think the rabbits really cared, they were to busy sleeping. Kali has been sneeking down the stairs. Sunday morning my mom was going up the stairs to wake me up and when she gotto the base of the staris and looked up she saw an orange streak racing up the stairs. I don't care she's just eating the carpet(I hate our carpetit SUCKS)."

-TK


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

My Milly was born on the 28th March too.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 31, 2007)

Teacup: "Yeah!!! I'll ask the humans to put a special carrot candle on my B-day cake just for Milly. 

Lately it's been normal hot and muggy. No one's doing anything (including us). The people want to snuggle but it's just to dang hot to snuggle!!!!! I'm shedding like mad. I wish it would stop soon. Kali has been grooming me to help get rid of the sheeded furin hard to reach places. The people are thinking about getting alittle brother to keep us company.I thinkthat's a great idea. The more the merrier!!"

-Teacup



[line]



Kali: "Yuck it has been hot. The human cuddled me for a little but she was soooooo warmI had to move.Did you hear? The humans are think of getting another bun!!! And bringing it onto *MY *turf!!! *BLASPHEMY*!!!! ssd:"

-Kali

[line]

ME: "It has been really hot lately. I can't think of anything that the buns haven't said. Kali is mad because we're think of getting another bun. And Teacup is getting groomed by every one."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 2, 2007)

Teacup: "Nothin' new today."

-Teacup


[line]


Kali: "I've been working on my rule book and enjoying the cooler weather. Other then that, I haven't done anything."

-Kali

[line]



ME: "This is my one free day this week. I've been doing as little as possible."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 2, 2007)

[align=center]*Notice to Every One Reading MY Blog (Including Teacup and the humans)*[/align]

"Ehmm... this is Kali speaking and I would like to say that I'mwritinga rule book for every one to follow and so far *NO ONE'S *followed any of my rules!!! Not even my humans. So I'd like to put up the link to the rulesin the hope that people will read them and do the right thing by listening to me."

-Kali
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26655&forum_id=28


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 2, 2007)

Teacup: "Well the day has gotten more active. My big sister(she's a human) came up and hung out with us. She brought up yougert cups!! There one of my favorit treats!! She also brought up an new bowl of water. I got cuddled, and brushed. I'm still shedding. It SUCKS!!!!"

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "Things have gotten more interesting. The human who lives in ourroom came up with yougert cups. There my absulte FAVORITE treat!! Yummy yum!! She cuddled me a little. It's statring to get less scary. Don't tell anyone, but I think I'm starting to like it!! 

Shhhhhh....."

-Kali

[line]

ME: "Yep, things are starting to get more interesting I brought the vaccum up and clean some of my room. The buns got some of there favorite treat. I got to pet Kali YAY!!!!! That's about it. The buns covered just about everything."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 4, 2007)

Teacup: 'Nothing new here."

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "The humans have been extra nice lately. Other then that nothing has happened."

-Kali

[line]

Me: "Nothing at all has happened."

-TK


----------



## buck rogers (Aug 4, 2007)

I LOVE this blog!!!! It makes me LOL!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 6, 2007)

Teacup: "Hmmmmm............what has happened that might be of interest? Well it's been really hot again. The people were gone most of the weekend, and it rained once. That's about it."

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "MY LITTER BOXIS GROSS!!!!!!!!!! MY box is soooooo dirty.Yes I dohave 4 litter boxes, but my favorite is really messy!!! Why isn't it clean?!?!? Humans, CLEAN MY BOX!!!!!!!"

-Kali

[line]

ME: "Yes Kali I'm going to clean your box. *sigh* Some bunnies are so demanding...

[line]

Kali: "Hey I'm right here you know!!!!"

[line]

ME: "Yes I know Kali. Sorry. *sigh*. Although she does have a right to be mad. Her box hasn't been cleaned forever. We ran out of straw and NOT A SINGLE farm has any straw. They all chopped it up into silage instead of baling it. Arrrrrrrgggg it made me mad!! :grumpy:So it took us about a week to find any straw. So Kali and Teacup your box will be changed very soon."

-TK

[line]

Teacup: "Thanks. It's really dirty. Oh and I know that not so nice comment wasn't directed toward me, it was for Kalil."

-Teacup


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 7, 2007)

Teacup: "Today we FINALY got our box changed. Yummy, it's really great straw!! I know I'm suppouse to poop in it, but it's soooooo good I can't stop eatting it!!! It's also kind of cold today."

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "*MY BOX IS CLEAN, MY BOX IS CLEAN, MY BOX IS CLEAN*!!!!! The humans finaly cleaned my box!!! The straw they put in it is really good!! While I went to the bathroom I sat there and ate my potty!!! It was yummy!!! Last night we also got lots of treats!! They were my favorit kind of treat!!! YOGRUT CUPS!!! Mmmmmmmm......yummmmmm..... Stawfm isum... *munch munch* varfy tafsry."


[line]


Teacup: "Kali how many times have I told you; nevertalk with your mouth full!!"

[line]

Kali: "You can't tell me what to do!!!"

-Kali

[line]

ME: "The bunnies are fighting again. Oh well. *sigh* I had just changed there box today. I filanly got the straw. You should have seen them go after the litter boxes when I brought them up. They were tring to get into the boxes while keeping the other one from hopping in with them. It was really funny. I always thought that it's sort of weird how rabbits poop and pee on a peice of straw while eating it. I love my rabbits, but it's sort of weird."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 9, 2007)

Teacup: "Well today's been about the same as las couple of days. Last night was quiet a bit different though. Here's what happened...

Kali and I were uietly sitting down working on a consturction plan the I heard my Mom yell 'eeekkk we have a vistior'. We had no idea what had happended. There was some slaming of doors and some running around down stairs. Then things seemed to calm down. There was laughing and bit of annoyed statements and then the door to our room opened up. A few minutes later the winged mouse (the humans call them bats)that had been living by Kali and Iflew up stairs. Dad came up the stairs after it. affter a bit of bat chasing my sister (all of my realtives are humans) came up to the room a lay down on her bed to watch what was going on. Soon after she came up Dad traped the bat in the humans clothes!! He he he it was sort of funny. This really worried the bat. It started swearing in batish and calling for help. Eventual the humans trapped it and let it go outside. 

That's what happened. I was very angery they came up to my room and never even said hi to me. I nose nudged them, and ran circles around there feet, and not even a 'would you like a treat Teacup' or a 'Your very cute Teacup'. *sigh* Oh well I got some treats today so I'm happy."

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "That horrible winged mouse was in our room again, but the people caught it, so it's okay now. We got treats today!! Yummy. But the humans said that we can't have anymore beacuse we ate them all."

-Kali

[line]

ME: "Teacup gave a really good summary of what happened with the bat last night. The only thing I'm going to add to it is that no one got bitten, and the bat wasn't hurt. 

I brought them up some treats; which they ate quickly and are now out of. If you open the yogurt cup bag Kali will stuff her whole head inside It's really cute. Any way not much is new here. The rabbits have gotten good at telling the real story lately. Well Kali hasn't, but don't tell her I said that."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 16, 2007)

Teacup: "Well I had typed everything out last night, and when I went to hit send it went back and I lost my post along with my sister's post and kali's. So I have to type it all over again. :X

Dad and sister were gone this weekend. But Mommy was still here. She stayed home and hung out wiht Kali and I.

Okay so a couple days ago (around 8:30 am) I was hopping around doing my morning work and making sure Kali wasn't going to do anything stupid. (She may think she's smart, but she's done some pretty stupid stuff). Any way I noticed the human was acting funny. So I hopped up on to her bed. I thought she was sick, and it really worried me!!! So I statred nudging her nose finallly she woke up. (thank heaven). And she seemed okay. She reached out and I let her pet me a couple of times, then I hopped of her bed. 

Oh guess what. I almost forgot to say this.... I got a new water dish!!!! And it even has a bunny on it!" :biggrin2:

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: " Teacup that last remark is going to cost you big time!!!:grumpy:

Lets see what has happened, people were gone, got new water dish, been cooler then normal, Teacup thought the human died (or something), oh and we got more yogurt cups!!!! YES!":yes:

-Kali

[line]

ME: "Like the buns had said my dad and I were gone over the weekend. But my mom stayed home, so the buns still got lots of cuddles (and treats).

Okay 2 days ago at 8:27 am I was sleeping till I felt this weird soft rubbing sensation on my nose. I woke to find Teacup up on my bed rubbing my nose. I do't know what she was doing. She just sat there bunnting my nose. I reached out and petted her for like 2 seconds and then she jumped off. I wonder if she thought I was sick or something."

-TK


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 16, 2007)

I love your blog!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 16, 2007)

*cmh9023 wrote: *


> I love your blog!




Teacup: "Thank you."

-Teacup




[line]




Kali: "Your not the only one. When people see me they fall in love."

-Kali



[line]



Teacup: "Don't pay any attention to Kali!" :craziness



[line]



Kali: "Uhhh!!! Teacup I'm the queen. You can't tell the queen what to do!!!"



[line]



Me: "Okay Kali, Teacup.....

Thanks!! Kali has problems though. The vet saidshe has chronic mouthing-off-syndrome."

-TK



[line]



Kali: "No he didn't!!! I'm firing you as my human!! And Teacup you and I are going to have a little talk!!!" :nonono:

-Kali
"P.S. the human had to edit it because she's dumb."


[line]


Me: "Hey!!!"


[line]


Teacup: "Umm I'm going to go now..... *nervous laughter*...:?"


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 20, 2007)

Teacup: "Nothing new."

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "Shut up Teacup I'm trying to sleep."

-Kali

[line]

ME: "I don't know anything new."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 23, 2007)

Teacup: "Don't know what to say. Nothing's happened."

-Teacup


[line]


Kali: "The only thing I have to say is as follows,

the human's weird. That is all."

-Kali

[line]

ME: "Can't think of anything."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 26, 2007)

Teacup: "Well the humans brought home this cute baby bunny named Vinagan. He's ity bity. And I want to meet him, but kali won't let me. Kali's not sure about him. And that's made her extra mean. I really don't know what to do, but I have to say I'm not fond of being chased around by Kali or a 1/2 baby."

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "As Teacup got the facts wrong. Vin's my baby. I don't really like my baby. That insollent little twerp!!! He bit me. So fine mabey i bit hima couple of times, but I'm the queen. And the queen's going to goteach him some maners."

-Kali

[line]

Vinagan: "Eekk!!! It's scary here. The people are sooooooo big. They seem nice though. Well sort of thy won't stop trying to pick me up. uggg. I have to share my new house with 2 old hags. There like 100 years old or something. But I'm starting to get use to my new room. I did a couple kicks to show off my perfect bunny fazeke, and then floped out behind my cage and thought about my old family, and all those nice rabbits who need a hair cut. But I feel less lonely now. And I feel much more powerfull now that I know one of the old hags is scared of me. Ha ha ha ha!!!"

-Vin

[line]

ME: "As the buns said we just got a new bunny at a craft fair. We had bothes there and I was sad to see Vin being sold there. He's a black and white Mini Rex that's full of pep!! I love him a lot already. The girls (Kali and Teacup) don't really like him much now, but we're starting to bond them."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 28, 2007)

Teacup: "One of my humans relative's came over today. I know her fairly well. Tall, long brown fur. She's okay. I think she's my sisters cousin, but I don't know. Anyway she gave Kali and I lots of treats!!! Yummy!!! Lately we've been getting dandilions and some yogurt cups. Apperently Vin got bullyed around by Kali. I haven't got to talk to him much lately, so I really don't know. Last time we talked he said hi and laughed I think at me. So I chased him around. he he he he that'll teach him!!

Oh yeah..... I almost forgot that it rained hard here."

-Teacup


[line]


Kali: "Like Teacup said some big human came over and feed us treats. I would have liked her if she hadn't tryed to pet me. Vin was being all cute and fuzzy today and it was really chessing me off. But I showed him!!"

-Kali


[line]


Vinagan: "It rained really hard today. There was thunder and big flashes!!! It got in throught the glass window and my cage got wet. kali tryed to beat me up and while trying to ascape I snaged my toenail. It bleed all over. Like Kali and Teacup said my Mommy's realitive came over. I got lots of attention, and treats!!! "

-Vin

[line]

ME: "Well the rabbits got most of the day covered in their summary. Like they said it rained really hard today. I kept having to run up and down the stairs to shut the windows in my room. Which is also where the rabbits are. Poor little Vin's cage is right by one of the windows (that window was the hardest to close and was the window that all of the rain was comeing through). His cage got wet, so Vin had suaggy little paws. That little boy had a bit of a rough day today. First Kali beat him up. So we've decided to wait a little while before we contuine the bonding. Vin's just too small yet. While in the process of escaping Kali's attach he ripped a claw open. It bleed for a little while, but stoped pretty quickly. He seemed exxtra snuggly today. I cuddled himalot! Teacup was also pretty cuddly. I snuggled her to. She seemed to be craving attention. Poor little girl!! Kali was about normal, mabey a bit meaner. She's sweet, but deffinetly a thug."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 28, 2007)

Here are some pics of Vinagan,













Hmm that's all I have download. I'll post some more later.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

Blog name change?


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 28, 2007)

Nope. I'm going to keep the name the same.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

Hehe you think he will be ok with it? You know how buns demand attention.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmmm...

I hadn't thought about that...... I'll ask him and see what he thinks. he's not very fond of Teacup or Kali. He'll proably want his name in it. 

Can I change the existing name, or do I need to start a new blog for all of them?


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 29, 2007)

Teacup: "It's still early in the day, so nothing's happened yet."

-Teacup


[line]


Kali: "I had some hay this morning, and told of Vin, but other then that I haven't done anything this morning."

-Kali

[line]

Vinagan: "I'm sleepy, go away."

-Vin

[line]

ME: "It's still early so nothing's happened. After this I'll go let Vin out of his cage for some excercise."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 29, 2007)

[align=left]My Bunnies Facts
[/align]

[align=left]:bambiandthumperTeacup:[/align]


[align=left]*age:* 6years old[/align]

[align=left]*breed:* mini rex[/align]

[align=left]*coloration:* opal
[/align]

[align=left]*Full name:* Teacup Rabbit[/align]

[align=left]*Favorite treat:* Ether raisins or yogurt cups
[/align]
*Eye color:*Brown



[align=left]*Birthday:*March 28[/align]

[align=left]*Gender:* Female[/align]
[line]



[align=left]:mrsthumper: Kali:[/align]

[align=left]*age:* 4years old[/align]

[align=left]*breed:* rex
[/align]

[align=left]*coloration:* fawn[/align]

[align=left]*Full name:*Kali
[/align]

[align=left]*Favorite treat:* yogurt cups
[/align]

[align=left]*Eye color:* Brown[/align]

[align=left]*Birthday:* unsure
[/align]

[align=left]*Gender:* Female[/align]
[line]
:headflick:Vinagan: 




[align=left]*age:* 15 months
[/align]

[align=left]*breed:* mini rex
[/align]

[align=left]*coloration:* broken black[/align]

[align=left]*Full name:* Vinagan[/align]

[align=left]*Favorite treat:* dandelions[/align]

[align=left]*Eye color:*Brown[/align]

[align=left]*Birthday:*May 6 (not exact)
[/align]

[align=left]*Gender:* male[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 29, 2007)

[align=center]*Picture Time!!!!!http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6gkkvhc*http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6gkkvhchttp://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6gkkvhchttp://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6gkkvhc[/align]

[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center]


















































[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 31, 2007)

Teacup: "Hmmmmm my sister was gone on thrusday for a little while. I think she was visting realitives. Vin had his first trip to the vet today, ha ha ha ha!!!! That little kid was proably scared out of his fuzz. Ahhh I wish I could have seen it."

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "Like Teacup said the human was gone, and Vin when to the scary building. But she forgot the most in portant thing that happened today!!!! A peice of our cardboard fell down into our speical area!!!! I worked on moving it since 6:00 am, and then the human gets up and 7:30 am and she just picks it up. I mean she could have done it sooner!!!!"

-Kali

[line]

Vinagan: "Eeppp..... I just got back from a horrible place they call the vet!!! *scary music* I'm glad I'm back to my room, even my cage feels cozey. When I was there lots of dogs were yelling for some reason. And humans picked me up and poked me with weird sticks. I'm NOT going back there."

-Vin

[line]

ME: "Hmmm the rabbits covered just about everything. Poor Vin I felt bad for him. He look pretty scared at the vet's office. I really like our vet. She has a rabbit too. (He's also a rex)!! Hmmmmm..... other then that there isn't much that the rabbits hadn't said."

-TK


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 31, 2007)

Love the new pics:biggrin2:


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 12, 2007)

*~Bracon~ wrote: *


> Love the new pics:biggrin2:



Teacup: " Thank you, There aren't many of me though. *sigh* I feel ignored. The human has gone off to school and she only ever see's us now when she let's Vin out of his cage, when she goes to bed, and when she wakes up. The day's seem longer, even though the days are actually getting shorter. And when your shedding the days get worse!*sigh* It's just been one of thoughs weeks."

-Teacup :sigh:

[line]



Kali: " Like Teacup said there are almost NO pics. of me, well there are 2, but that's no a lot!!!!!!!

The huan going off to school!!* YES*!!!!! party over here, party over there.....:dancingorig: bottoms up!! he he he he....." :toastingbuns

-Kali 

[line]

Vinagan: "Thanks. Teacup and Kali are mad because there weren't many pictures of them, but it's my trun in front of the camera!!!

Hmmmmm...... the humans going off to some place called _"school" _sounds scary!! Anyway it means I have less time out of my cage!! Hos come Teacup and Kali get to run around the whole room and they don't get locked up?!?!? It's not fair!"

-Vin

[line]

ME: "Thanks, I'm sorry Teacup, Kali, that there aren't many pics. of you but it's Vin's turn. 

VIN: Your being locked up in your cage because if we let you out your so small yet Kali and Teacup would beat the heck out of you. You'll have to wait till your big anough to start bonding.

Like the buns said school started last week, YUCK!!! Home work galore!! *sigh* I have a couple cool teachers. My Soical Studies teacher is awsome, so is my choir teacher, spainish teacher, and raeding teacher. OMG; i have the boringest Langaue Arts teacher EVER!!!!! She's nice, but uggg...... her room is one SOLID color!!! White. It's all plain. *sigh* My band teachers no walk in the park ethier. Don't get me wrong, she's nice to... but...... ummmmm..... she's kind of stuck up!! I don't know I don't like her that much. We got a new gym teacher this year to. It drives me nuts that she yells at us for not being fit and in shape while she could afford to lose some pounds to!!! HIPOCRITES!!!! AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! :rant:Sorry this got long, btu school compalints Never end."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 13, 2007)

ME: "The rabbit's don't have the computer. I'm at school now. he he he he....

Igota go!!!!!"

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 19, 2007)

Teacup:" Not much new here. Vin was out and we got chased around, but other then that. Nothing."

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "I had to beat up Vinagan, that little twerpt, Oh look there hie is I'm gonna get him!!"

-Kali

[line]

Vinagan: "Ahhhhh Kali is coming, so I'll be quick. I got beat up and it's scary around here."

-Vin

[line]

ME: "I'm sure you've guessed that we've started bonding The buns, and I think that it's so far so good. VIn good a little chased by Kali, but nothing serious. He seemed a little fazed, but he's over it now."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 26, 2007)

Teacup: "Nothing has happened. I know it's been ALONG time since we las wrote, but seriously it's been super dull lately." :?

-Teacup 

[line]

Kali: "It has been dull hasn't it?!? Well.... not totaly. I had to beat up that little snot vin!!! I refuse to capitalize his name until he grows up, and acnogies that I'm in charge!!!!"

-Kali

[line]

Vinagan: "It has been dull. Since the humans are gone most of the day I only get one really long time out of my cage. I'd rather have a whole bunch, then one big one. Teacup isn't quite as bad as I thought, she can be kind of nice. She only chased me round a couple of times, mabey we'll be freinds soon."

-Vin

[line]

ME: "Awwww poor buns, I'm not round much now since school started. *sigh* I really need a new band and L.A. teacher. YUCK!!!! Other then school NOTHING has happened. It's like the world has just stoped!"

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 29, 2007)

Teacup: "Okay today was scary. Well the begining of it wasn't. But the human just got done vacuming up in my room, and wow is the vacum LOUD!!!! They must've gotten a new one.

This morning was nice though. I finally got some attention. since the humans haven't been around much. Anyway when my sister (the human) woke up she called me over and I hopped up on her bed. She cuddled me and groomed my head, and snuggled me. It's about time!!!! Then after the human cleaned our cage she cuddled me again.It would've been nice, but Vinagan was out. And I had to be trapped in half of the room with him. It would have been oaky, but he refused to stop sniffing my butt!!! *gggrrrrrrr* So I beat him up. Then he tried to come in mine and Kali's cage!!!! The stupid little twerp started doing kicks (what the humans call binkies) right out side the cage where I can't get him, trying to lure me out so he can get in and eat MY food. But I was too smart for him, and refused to leave. he he he he.... 

*sigh* You know, it's been a couple hours since I last got cuddled. I feel in need of ahead lick right now."

-Teacup



[line]



Kali: "Do you know what I did today? he he he he this morning at 5:00 am I hopped up onto the human while she was sleeping and started jumpimg up and down on her back!! he he he he Of corse she woke up and then I ran and jumped off her bed. *evil laughter* 

I sletp most of the day. Till I was woken up by the really loud vacum!!! *humph*

Other then that I don't think anything's happened, well I beat up Vin yester day."

-Kali



[line]



Vinagan: "So today I had to share my play time with Teacup. Boy she got pretty mad today, all because she had a funky smelling butt. Jezzzz what a grouch!!! So after getting chased around by the old croun she went into her cage. When I tried to get in with her she bit my nose, so I laid out the perfect plan......

First I'd make her made by pretending to climb into her cage, then when whe'd try to bit me i"d run away and do binkies right along her cage were she could see and hear me but couldn't reach me!!! It almost worked!! She was gettin' pretty mad, trying to get me throught the cage!! ha ha ha ha ha!!!! 

I'm so smart!!! da... da... dada!!":dancingorig:

-Vin



[line]



ME: "Wow has Teacup been cuddly all of a sudden. She's been cahsing us around begging for cuddles. She came up on my bed this morning and got a good long cuddle, and like she said after I did the bunny cages, i gave her a cuddle. 

Kali's spent the allot of the day sleeping, probably because she was up so earlly in the morning jumping on my back. 

We'vebeen working onbonding the buns, and so far so good. A couple chases but nothing bad. Vin and Teacup are doing pretty well so far. I think that they'll bond easy, but getting Kali to like Vin might be a challenge. Although it's going to take a little while. Hopefully we won't have to start it over again like we did last time. For those who don't know when we first tried to bond Vin he got beat up by Kalli, not to bad, but we decided that we should wait untill Vin's bigger.

And as the buns have guessed, we have gotten a new vacum!!! *YAY* It's great. LOVE IT!!!

Oh next weekend is an Art Studio Tour, and I'm going to see if I can make any money selling a booklet on how to care for rabbits I made. All the money I earn I'll give to the Onalaska Shelter (Coulee Regional Human Society) Since it's where we got Bud and Kali from. They're great!!! And I'd love to help some of the buns they have there."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 29, 2007)

*TK Bunnies wrote: *


> Teacup: "I feel in need of ahead lick right now."




Teacup: "Not a single, 'awwww head licks from me.' *sniff* Kali's being grouchy, and the humans have been cleaning all day. *sigh* I need a cuddle and a head lick now."

-Teacup :sigh:


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 3, 2007)

Teacup: "*sniff* not a single head lick. I feel so alone. :tears2: I'm hideing under the bed right now, so bye."

-Teacup 


[line]


Kali: "Okay, I have a question (yes I know it's weird. I mean being the queen of the world you'd think I'd know everything. But right now I have to swallo my pride), why is the human being so nice to me???? I mean she's like, really freindly. She evn snuggled me, with out petting me!!!! WEIRD!!! :crazinessBut I like it. 

(oaky I'm going to cough my pride up right now) *cough* *cough* Okay one other qusetion, why am I so great??? Well, I guess I know the answer, so never mind." :headsmack

-Kail

[line]

Vin: "Teacup, I'll lick your head if you stop chasing me. 

Nothing new here."

-Vin

[line]

ME: "Awwww Teacup, Im going to come up and cuddle yo right now. Don't feel bad!!!! :hug1

Okay the weirdest thing happened yester day!! I was lying down on the floor in my room and Kali came and hopped right up to me, and flopped out touching my elbow. And for those who don't know it's weird because she never likes being touch. Although soon after that she got up and laid down a couple inches away from me. But then I got up and snuggled down cuddling her, and she didn't run away!!! I almost feel asleep!!"

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 12, 2007)

Teacup: "Well allot has happened since I last wrote. To start with Vin has been allowed out and has NOT been put back into his cage yet!! What's up with that!!! The humans have been leaving early and coming home late, which resultes ina huge deciline in the amount of treat's we've been getting!! And i have not gotten a SINGLE head lick form anyone!!!!! *sniff* Kali's been to busy chasing Vin, and the humans want to pet me when I'm eatting, which as you should know is WRONG!! And when I let them pet me the, only do it for about 5 seconds!! *sigh* 

Vin is a little snot pot, he thinks he soooooooo great!!! :grumpy:Well, I can out smart him ANY DAY!!! So mabey he's fast, but in my day I could lap 3 times before he'd even notice!!! Yeah!!! 

I have a list of old age problems, that I'd like some feed back on here. It'll be the start of my old age secontion of MY blog.

[align=center]****************************************************************[/align]
[align=left]I've been getting stiffer, it seems hard to sterch out my back leg to lick it![/align]
[align=left]All these things that I use to find fun are boring, and stupid.[/align]
[align=left]I havem't binkied for over 2 months.[/align]
[align=left]I won't run unless I have to.[/align]
[align=left]Cuddles are annoying unless I say I'm to be cuddled.[/align]
[align=left]I need more treats.[/align]
[align=left]The world seems to be getting stupider. I mean Kali and Vin, DO NOT use their brains EVER!!![/align]
[align=left]That's all I have to say,[/align]
[align=left]-Teacup[/align]
[line]

[align=left]Kali: "Vin has been out of his cage for OVER 12 hours now!!! What is going on?!? This better not be permant!!![/align]
[align=left]The humans have been really busy, so we havn't gotten NEARLY enough treats!!!!"[/align]
[align=left]-Kali[/align]
[line]

[align=left]Vinagan: "Wow that humans have been cuddling me, and giving me these weird juicy treats!! I LOVE them!! [/align]
[align=left]Okay, guess what!! I have been being let out into all of the room latly, and tonight I was let out the whole night!! And I think that I won' be in my cage any more isn't that great?!?!?!?"[/align]
[align=left]-Vin[/align]
[line]

[align=left]ME: "Like the buns said we've let Vin outsince I think the buns have bonded enough to be able to handdle him out of the cage. They aren't cuddling yet, but so far they are doing okay.[/align]
[align=left]I feel bad fo rTeacup, poor little girl, I can start to see sings of her age chatching up to her. It makes me feel sort of sad. I don't think I've seen a binky form her, since Bud died. Poor girl. Vin's allot like Bud though, so I think that once they bond, they'll be inceprabull."[/align]
[align=left]-TK[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 22, 2007)

Teacup: "Sorry it's been a long time since I last wrote. I would have been here earlier if the human had let me on! :X 

Although really, I shouldn't be complaining about her, because she's been saving me forn Vinagan. That little freak!! First he comes up all nice and satartsgrooming me then he start humping me?!?!? Errrrrr......

[align=center]***********************************************[/align]
[align=left]Small creatures are bugging me, like Vin for example[/align]
[align=left]I still haven't binkied"[/align]
[align=left]-Teacup[/align]
[line]

[align=left]Kali: "It's been awhile since I last wrote. The only thing that's changed is that Vin isn't that bad. Acctually he's srot of sweet. although he's gone girl crazy and won't leave Teacup alone!![/align]
[align=left]The new thing here is that I'm HAPPY!!!!*Binky*"[/align]
[align=left]-Kali[/align]
[line]

[align=left]Vinagan: "Must find Teacup.... Need to help Rabbit poulation *grunt*"[/align]
[align=left]-Vin[/align]
[line]

[align=left]ME: "Well the buns are now bonded. Teacup is being chased around by a love struck vin, andKali binkied!"[/align]
[align=left]-TK[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 16, 2007)

Teacup: "To start with I'm really sorry I haven't written for a while, the human has been so bus we NEVER get the computer. Vin is going to get fixed on Monday, I've heard the humans talking about it. Frankly I'm overjoyed! He WON'T stop following me and humping me!! Is is sooooooooooo f***** gross! The humans can't get him away from me! He's even gotten so obsesive that he'sone after Kali, oh well it'll all be over soon. :nasty:

Kali's gotten very sweet, she has this weird thing for Vin, she treats him like her own kid. Which can be a disadvanage. But she's allso been treating me like an equal, I haven't been chased for over days now! I feel so loved. But sometmes I wish that Vin loved me less. :yuck

I can't think of anything to add to my old age blog, and since I've been feeling perkyer, I migh just cutt it out of my blog intierly!!"

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "Sorry I haven't wrote for a while. And since my last post ALOT has happened!!!!!!!

First: I got my nails trimed, and Teacup even help, it was weird! And Vin's going to be fixed, which I find odd, because there doesn't seem to be much wrong with him, well there's tah humpping thing. VERY annoying! I can't bite him though, if Teacup tried to do what Vin's doing to me I chew her our (litterally), but I can't hurt Vin, he seems like my kid for some reason.

Actually now that I think about it, not much has happened. I feel so plain now."

-Kali

[line]

Vinagan: " I dedicate this song to Teacup and Kali:

[align=center]You're a dame and I'm a Fella,[/align]
[align=center]Viny stop or I'll tell the human![/align]
[align=center]But I WANT!![/align]
[align=center]bump[/align]
[align=center]bump bump!!!![/align]
[align=left]This song is also dedicated to Teacup and Kali,[/align]
[align=center]I'm to sexy for my fur[/align]
[align=center]To sexy for my fur[/align]
[align=center]Sooooooooooo sexy it hurts![/align]
[align=center]I'm a model[/align]
[align=center]You know what I mean."[/align]
[align=left]-Vin[/align]
[line]

[align=left]ME: "Ummm... okay Vin, you're scaring me....[/align]
[align=left]I think that you've probably figured out that we FINALLY getting Vin nuetered!!! He really needs it, I mean just look at his posts!![/align]
[align=left]I don't think that anything the else has happened that the buns haven't mentioned yet.[/align]
[align=left]Oh wait we just had state testing at school! I love testing! We get to goof off almost the whole day, listen to our ipods/mp3 palyers in class if we have one, the teachers even let us run around the halls and go crazy, and get cookies and other snacks for no really reason!! At my school there is NOTHING more fun thatn testing!"[/align]
[align=left]-TK[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 25, 2007)

Teacup: "Well it's been almost a week since Vin's gotten the snip!! The floor's clean!! None of Vin's zest is left on my floor! 'ba da da dat da I'm loven' it!' as the humans say! I've never been happier! I just feel like run round and kicking up my heels *binkies*

Other then Vin being stuck in his cage only 1 other thing happened. Something the humans call '_Thanksgiving' _I have no idea what it is. But it seems to make them go and eat lots of food and bring us treats. They do thisthanks giving thing once a year. I've tried to explane it to Vin but he doesn't under stand. Kali seems to get it and has gotten as the humans put it thankful that she's living with us. 

I almost forgot, Kail and I have started construction on the beds. Kali's trying to move the pillow off the little human's bed while I work on the spare be to get the cardboard that they put on it off. I forgot how nice that bed was. I can see all of the room and I'm at least 10 times taller then Kali and 15 times taller then Vin!! And as Vin's still locked up I get the whole bed to my self, as Kali's not really a jumper. 

Oh no!! I just realized it's cage cleaning day!! *evil music*. I must go.. Run away! *thump thump*

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "We have to go. We'll finish the rest of the blog later."

-Kali


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah he was so dinky compared to the girls do you have any updated piccies?


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 25, 2007)

Teacup: "Oaky now we'll finnish the las blog entry. 

The only thing that happened since my last post was that the humans didn't get a chance to clean the cages, theysaid thatthey're suppose to do it tommorow.

-Teacup


[line]


Kali: "Well, now I FINALY get the computer! It took them a really long time, and for those who don't know people who keep queens waiting seldom get to tell about it.

To start with Vin has gotten neutered, my orders of corse. He was getting down right annoying!! I was just about to give him a whipping when the human slaves took him away.

We got treats for some reason, Teacup says that it's because of some _holiday _what ever that is."

-Kali

[line]

Vinagan: "OH MY GOSH!!!! MY BALLS ARE GONE!!!!!!!! I can't find them!! I'm sore and there's something in my skin, it itches and pulls!!! Teacup and Kali are happy for my suffering. They're sooooooooooo inconsiderate!"

-Vin

[line]

ME: "As the buns said Vin is no longer a male. We got him fixed on the Mon. 19 (1 day before my b-day!) He seems to be doing well now, he's almost ready to be let out of his cage.

Thanksgiving was fun. I ent to my grandparents house, and then my aunts house. It was allot of fun!

Sorry I would have posted earlier bu ti had to go to skating. And it was NOT a good day. I was sooooooo tired and was having issues with my combination (double sow double lope).

That's about it."

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 25, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> Ah he was so dinky compared to the girls do you have any updated piccies?


No we don't have any new pics, I'll have to take some more!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 28, 2007)

I changed my avatar for Christmas:


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

That is precious! Very festive!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Dec 1, 2007)

Okay,I finally setup a photobucket account, so now I'll post some new pics that I took from today,











































































































































The white clothy stuff is the under side of our spare bed, which they somehow managed to rip off, and we've never had a chane to take off (i'm not even sure how to take it off)

AndI vaccumed up all that poop, so it is clean now! 

-TK


----------



## cmh9023 (Dec 1, 2007)

Your avatar is so cute! I hadn't noticed that the sleigh was full of carrots until I saw the larger picture in another thread. I love it!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks! 

It's hard to notice the carrots in my avatar, they sort of belnd in to the sleigh.


----------



## binkies (Dec 3, 2007)

I saw them


----------



## TK Bunnies (Dec 14, 2007)

I went and found out my Daemon (Golden Compass) I'm a snow leopard!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jan 11, 2008)

Teacup: "Sorry I havn't been on for a while, the humans be so busy, not time to give the computer to me. 

Lets see, christmas was fun, we got a bunch of treats and 2 bags of yogurt cups!! Yummy!

For new years some people who I know (friends of the humans) came over and said hi to us. It was funny cause Kali and Vin were scared of them! ha ha ha ha ha

Right now our litter box ir really full, but the humans say that they can't change it because their out of hay.

Vin has been throwing the timothy down the staris and Kali has beening sneaking half way down the stairs in the morning and eatting old post cards.

That's all I can think of."

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "Okay as the human is sooooooooooo "busy" she hasn't let us on the comnputeerr *stupid laptop keys, sooooo dang small* anyway her being busy I have a lot to say, so be quiet the Queen is speaking"

[line]

Vinagan: "What you mean you?"

[line]

Kali: "Yes, me I AM the Queen! Anyway as Teacup said we got lots of treats for Christmas and have been gettign lots of treats lately, something about keeping TEacups digestive track moving, frankly I think she eats enoughe.


For new years some group of people came over, I knlow I've smelled them before, and I had meet one before, bt still they were scary and they DIDN' have treats!!! I'm putting a new rule in my rule bookeach visitors must pay a fee of 3 yogurt chips per visit.

I've been sneaking down the stairs, but don't tell anyone, I ate a postcard, it was YUMMY!!"

-Kali

[line]

Vinagan: "Okay, I have things to do, so I'll make this quick Christmas was fun: lots of treats.

New years was scary lots of strange people who Kali and Teacup knew that tried to touch me.

I've been showing the girls my big manly muscles and that i can chin press a bucket of timothy down the stairs! Yeah, I know, way cool." 

-Vin

[line]

ME: "Sorry I haven't been on in a while, I've been sooooooooooooo busy, I have to a solo and a duet for solo and emseble for band, a duet, trio, and solo for choir, I have a honors band thig coming up, a ice skating competions at the end of the month and I have to find a poem for forensics! 

Christmas was good I got to see alot of my relaitives from around here, and eat lots of cookies. 

For new years we had a party and oinvited some friends of our family over, then buns weren't to sure about them as they were almost petted, only Teacup seemd oaky with it as she knows them.

We have totaly run oput of straw for the bunnies litter box, do you know how hard it is to find in the winter?!?! Seriously with all the farmers around here you'd think it would be super easy!!! I hope the buns aren't too mad at me, right now we've been asking around, oh well, we'll get some."

-TK

P.S check out our new avatar:


----------

